# Battery always at 100% Please help :(



## ddrj (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I received a refurbed thunderbolt because my original one messed up. I flashed my thunderbolt to thundershed 1.4 and I noticed something funny: my battery level was always at 100%. I reset battery stats in cwm but it was still stuck on 100%. So I thought it might be the rom and switched to a sense based rom infected rom. This time however, the battery is stuck at 99%. Charging it right now, red LED is on..

Please guys, if you have any ideas, let me know!

Android version 2.3.4
Software number: 2.11.605.5
PRI Version: 1.41_002, 1.64_002
PRL Version 15109

If you need any more information, please let me know


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Try letting the battery run out, then recharge ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## ddrj (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't done that but I will.. I hope it helps. I've reset battery stats, used the battery calibration tool from marketplace, removed the battery for 30 minutes and put it back in and still nothing


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Instead of messing with it. Send it back for another replacement.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Did it do it before the root n flash? I'd sent it back it might just be the phone

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## ddrj (Aug 6, 2011)

jsmitty6619 said:


> Did it do it before the root n flash? I'd sent it back it might just be the phone
> 
> sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


At this point, I think you're right: it's just the phone. I've tried everything and I do remember that it was at a 100% but I quickly rooted and flashed it.


----------

